# Osage Orange Logs



## gvwp (May 9, 2015)

Learned of a new power line coming across Illinois and was able to talk to a nice lady about Osage Orange logs. She said to come and get all you want so I went over yesterday and was able to get a few. If anybody wants logs and is near Philo, IL send me a PM and I will send her contact info. Mostly rough logs left but still great for firewood and small wood working projects. When I was there I also saw a few Cherry and Hackberry in the mix. Problem is this location is 2 hours from my home so a long haul. They are giving it away to anybody who will haul it away. Here are a few pics.

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (May 9, 2015)

Some nice timber in those.


----------



## Nature Man (May 9, 2015)

What a fantastic harvest! Love those rare opportunities! Congrats! Wish I lived closer to take advantage of this haul. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## nx95240 (May 10, 2015)

wow that a lot of osage..


----------



## HomeBody (May 30, 2015)

gvwp said:


> Learned of a new power line coming across Illinois and was able to talk to a nice lady about Osage Orange logs. She said to come and get all you want so I went over yesterday and was able to get a few. If anybody wants logs and is near Philo, IL send me a PM and I will send her contact info. Mostly rough logs left but still great for firewood and small wood working projects. When I was there I also saw a few Cherry and Hackberry in the mix. Problem is this location is 2 hours from my home so a long haul. They are giving it away to anybody who will haul it away. Here are a few pics.



YeeeHawww! I'm not too far from Philo. PM me that contact info and I'll head over see what's left. How did you get the logs on your trailer? Did they have a loader there? No matter, I have a friend in Philo with a loader that could probably help.
Rural folks along that new power line are really stirred up. Who wants that thing in your back 40? Ameren will get what they want from the ICC...it's a done deal. Gary


----------



## gvwp (May 30, 2015)

I talked to they lady and she said they brought in a big tub grinder and ground the rest of it. Those pesky deadlines you know. Not sure where it is going from that point but I gave her my card and told her to call me if they get into any large amounts of trees. She said she would. 

Speaking of getting folks stirred up. One of the fellas there said a couple miles down the line they didn't have the contracts finalized yet to get a right of way yet they were pouring concrete to set the towers where I was the other day. Couldn't believe they work that way. Seems like you would want to have your ducks in a row before moving forward.


----------

